# Earthquake?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

1:44ish Burlington WOW did things shake rattle and roll!! Was it a trembler? Where do I go to find out?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Same thing in Kitchener


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Godzilla has awoken!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

@[email protected]

Is there a news center here so we can get info on this? This wasn't just a vibration in the seat of my pants, I had to dive on the computer to keep it from falling off the table!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Reports of earthquake in Ontario - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The Southern Ontario Seismic Network
The Southern Ontario Seismic Network


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow! My office building at Yonge and Sheppard in Toronto shook pretty good.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup, felt it in Ottawa as well ... that's the biggest one we've had in quite a while.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> Godzilla has awoken!


....in Cumberland (the reported epicentre)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing here in Goderich...unless I napped through it

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was in Home Depot in St Catharines never fealt anything but a buzzing in my wallet at checkout. Marnie keeps texting me telling me there are major storms and tornado watch for Southern Ontario but I dont see anything on environment canada site


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was on the 19th floor of our tower, chatting with one of the VPs. Initially we heard a sort of grinding sound that seemed to be a vibration of the light fixtures in front of the elevator. I initially thought it was one of the elevators having some mechanical trouble, maybe a bearing or something, but within a couple of seconds we knew that wasn't it. The whole building shook, and when it's the sort of building where you would be unlikely to feel any vibration from nearby vehicles or construction blasting, a shaking floor is VERY conspicuous. Someone ran into the hallway yelling "get out, get out now", so we leapt into the stairwell and headed down from the 19th.

I have to say, when you work in a building that is regularly picketed by unions because it houses both Treasury Board and Finance, the thought of a bomb crosses your mind. So, it was an odd sort of comfort when we hit street level and saw everybody on the street outside their building, and learned it was "just" an earthquake, and not something more malevolent.

Our building appears to have suffered several cracked windows. It was never a particularly well-built building, so they were talking about moving us out into another one in a few years. Where our building is clearly going to require a head-to-toe inspection before they let us come back in, my wife's building just a block and half over, and much newer, didn't even bother evacuating. We got sent home, but my wife's still at work.

I came home to find a couple of pictures fell down, but that's it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My couch shook way up here in Espanola. At first I thought it was a hurricane blowing my house around because there was a storm rolling in at the same time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought it wasn't going to stop and was waiting for something to fall over our heads. They wouldn't let us back into the building.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

house started banging and thumping - I thought someone broke in and was crashing and thumping around upstairs..it was actually my ductwork making all the racket.....then the basement floor started shaking.....surreal...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I never felt a thing and yet, at my wife's work, less than a mile away, they had to evacuate the building. Its a funny planet we live on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was on a ladder here, didn't feel it at all - the lady who owns the place we were working on felt it, told us about it. My sister said the epicentre was in Renfrew (about an hour from my hometown), and that one of two of my cats were frightened by the shake. A buddy in Barrie felt it as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Though I didn't feel it, apparently they felt it at the local hospital (Goderich).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

only ontarians can have a 2 page thread asking each other if their was an earthquake,after experiencing an earthquake.......







.......kidding 

Bobby


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, 5.0 can you imagine!! That tremor had what, an 800 to 1000 mile radius at the least and it was only a 5.0!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Geez... I had just gone to the can. Thought I was having a good one , the bowl was rockin'...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was riding on the 501 Queen streetcar in Toronto, so naturally I didn't feel anything. However, up in Downsview where my daughter works, the column and arch facade where she works came loose and separated from the front of the building. 

From what I understand, if the depth of the epicenter is closer to the surface and with some types of rock strata can result in a more severe quake and/or travel further.


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

We were having a band practice. After we finished a set, our bass player checks his phone and says "so apparently there was just an earthquake." We were in a basement and felt nothing.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

At my children's school, there are three levels. Basement, Ground Floor, and Second Floor. My son was in the basement, where music and French are taught (there may be a new class down there too, used to be the library but that was moved this year), and there in the basement he felt nothing at all. My daughter was on the second floor in the computer room and amidst the swaying of the computers, she vibrated out of her chair (knowing her, she treated it as a carnival ride).


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

It was felt here also. weird...disaster movies comming to life, go back 20 years and tell seismologist he's gonna have earth quakes..even small ones, on the east coast and he's gonna laught his ass off. but hey..we are getting them. Localy, well close by, in an area called granby, they are now having Tornado's for the last 3 summers, NEVER HAPPENED before. i think mother nature is PISSED...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tornado, earthquake...I wonder if God is trying to send the G8 a message. (No, I don't really believe this, but someone likely does.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Nothing here in Goderich...unless I napped through it
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I definitely felt it. Thought I was just tripping on my painkillers -- got the wisdom teeth done on Tuesday.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy...No kidding? A friend at the mine said he didn't feel it down below, but others felt it around town. Maybe my recliner has something to do with it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm 500 kliks away from the epicenter. Currently on vacation, sitting
on the couch watching news with a beer (and then some) when I felt
it. I had to yell down to the kitchen asking the wife if she felt it too
(wanted to make sure I wasn't peaking). There was a rhythm to it that 
lasted maybe a minute then slowed the tempo before stopping. 
I tried putting a song to it. evilGuitar:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They showed the movie "Tremors" on Space Channel last night. It was already planned so I don't think they intended broadcast of it to be ironic in any way.

Despite the recent shaking, still a fun and funny movie.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I like all four of the franchise. Actually, the fourth "Back to Perfection" was fun in a similar manner as Back to the Future III was. They did a good turn of the century film in that one. I read now and then rumors of a Tremors five with original cast that would be cool


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

just rattled a few dishes here in Warren Ont.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Andy...No kidding? A friend at the mine said he didn't feel it down below, but others felt it around town. Maybe my recliner has something to do with it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


there's a joke in here somewhere


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I know this is older but I just found it.

I didnt realized that it was that big, I was driving home from school and heard about it on the radio. I was in Sheridan in Oakville and didnt feel a thing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> there's a joke in here somewhere


Did the earth move for you, La-Z-Boy?

(snicker)

Peace, Mooh.


----------

